
U.S. Federal Government CIO tells IT leaders to trust the cloud - Oatseller
http://www.cio.com/article/2996268/cloud-computing/us-cio-tells-it-leaders-to-trust-the-cloud.html
======
sarciszewski
Sounds to me like today's largest financial institutions need to step up their
game, rather than I should trust the cloud.

